# How much should I charge....



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where do you get labor for $50 each to work all night? Labor and over head would have cost me $608 for two men including over head. plus the $107 for materials leaving me $135 I would have had to charge a little more.

Jim


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

capital city said:


> I agree, I also aim go for the $250 day approx $30 hr. Malcomb youve got to understand the rest of the country is not on New York prices. $250 a day is good. I also believe there is money work and busy work. I have a customer that always tells me Im too high even though he gets my best price, I put up with it because he gives me alot of work and fills the gaps between jobs, hence busy work. Charlie


$60,000 to $75,000 a Year?????? Wow. You can make that as a Manager of a BUSY McDonalds in ANY Major City. 

Strive for more. Do not just live. PROSPER.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> $60,000 to $75,000 a Year?????? Wow. You can make that as a Manager of a BUSY McDonalds in ANY Major City.
> 
> Strive for more. Do not just live. PROSPER.


hehe, now _there's_ a stress free job :thumbup:

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!! (or Happy Holidays or whatever PC crap may or may not be deemed appropriate)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

davitk said:


> hehe, now _there's_ a stress free job :thumbup:
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!! (or Happy Holidays or whatever PC crap may or may not be deemed appropriate)


Happy Holidays to all. (Politically Correct)


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> * I get $613 for my troubles Now I am looking at working on this project for 2 or 3 months*



Anyone here that has a problem with that is quite clueless...and all talk imho.


:thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> $60,000 to $75,000 a Year?????? Wow. You can make that as a Manager of a BUSY McDonalds in ANY Major City.
> 
> Strive for more. Do not just live. PROSPER.




I smell clueless all over your post.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> I smell clueless all over your post.



WISE... Look up a Managerial Salary (+ overrides) at McDonalds. Starting base for the *Average* (I did say Major City) McDonalds is $45,000

Then multiply $30.00 at 2000+ Hours per year.

Simple math.

Do you think a Plumber would come out at night to do an emergency 6 - 8 Hour Repair for $600.00.....Plus drive time, set-up, break-down, labor costs.

As a Practicing Locksmith from 1994 - 2004 (Repo and Bounty as well), Lock your keys in your all day $45.00 (ten minutes work TOPS).

After 7PM 65.00. After 11PM 100.00 and up.

"Emergency" work should put at least 120 per hour in the pocket of the Boss.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Anyone here that has a problem with that is quite clueless...and all talk imho.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Still would have gotten the job had he charged more.

Maybe the PM thinks he has a guy who works cheap and someone that he can take advantage of. We will see, if the OP keeps us up to date in the future.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> WISE... Look up a Managerial Salary (+ overrides) at McDonalds. Starting base for the *Average* (I did say Major City) McDonalds is $45,000
> 
> Then multiply $30.00 at 2000+ Hours per year.
> 
> Simple math.


A McDonald's manager that makes $60,000~$70,000 seems a bit unrealistic.



MALCO.New.York said:


> Do you think a Plumber would come out at night to do an emergency 6 - 8 Hour Repair for $600.00.....Plus drive time, set-up, break-down, labor costs.
> 
> As a Practicing Locksmith from 1994 - 2004 (Repo and Bounty as well), Lock your keys in your all day $45.00 (ten minutes work TOPS).
> 
> ...



Anyone getting over $35.00 an hour is doing *very* well here in the "painting" forum.
Seems as though you spend time amongst so many different forums you may have mistaken this one for one of the other "_***skilled_" trades.

My point being you seem to think that $60,000~$70,000 a year is not "doing well" and that makes me wonder just what kind of lifestyle you are accustomed to.
Certainly not a blue collar, 8 a.m.~8 p.m., "may be out of work for weeks due to circumstances beyond my control" contractor lifestyle...

I could be wrong, but that is my opinion.




_***_Any trade that requires certification and updated training periodically to maintain current standards. 

i.e. $100.00 + an hour just to _*speak*_ with you over the phone.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Still would have gotten the job had he charged more.


How do you know that for sure? 



MALCO.New.York said:


> Maybe the PM thinks he has a guy who works cheap and someone that he can take advantage of. We will see, if the OP keeps us up to date in the future.


He posted that there will be future work, it should be interesting...


----------



## MMC73 (Aug 31, 2008)

Persnally I believe the Op did not charge enough because of the nature of the call. If the rate he qouted had been done during standard business hours I would have been comfortable with the number. I also agree that he would have done the project if he had charged more, folks know that they have to pay more for service like that.
Malco is correct a GM in a large Metropolitan area wih earn $60-70K per year...but what a lifestyle.
As someone who does both painting and tile, tile is far more profitable than painting. In this economy however I have noticed an increase in the amount of painting we do, low cost home makeover. It is hard to say what folks should be charging based on their geographic location. The eastern PA, NJ(pine barrens excepted :whistling) & NY typically allow for higher rates. I would not be happy aking $35 per hour however because of COLA however if I lived in the back woods somewhere that may be enough.


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> I thought of it this way, my price was fair, I have done work for the super in the past, now I have
> commitment for future work, did I underbid this last min job? Perhaps but I look at it this way Materials $107 - gas $30 - laborer- $100 = $237


How the hell did you get someone to work for you on an all nighter for $100?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

DRC said:


> How the hell did you get someone to work for you on an all nighter for $100?


We both have worked for this super, my guy wanted to come with me to talk to the super and see if we could hook up some projects, I told him the deal we would get there a little early shoot the sh^t till 11 and start the job (we started the job at 12) and finnished at 4:30 got home at 5:30 I know time spent at the job was longer but it only took 4 1/2 hr- I picked up this larborer on the last project he is a little slow but a good worker. He knew the deal before we started.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Chicagoland area standards:

I'll take $250/ day cash. it costs me $250/ day to cover wages/ insurances/ benifits on one man (figuring a $20/ hr wage) on top of that I have to add at least $10/man-hour for overhead and profit. In a big city, for a non-union job, your at $300-350/ day minimum.

Union jobs.....$80-$110 per man/hr


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> We both have worked for this super, my guy wanted to come with me to talk to the super and see if we could hook up some projects, I told him the deal we would get there a little early shoot the sh^t till 11 and start the job (we started the job at 12) and finnished at 4:30 got home at 4:30 I know time spent at the job was longer but it only took 4 1/2 hr- I picked up this larborer on the last project he is a little slow but a good worker. He knew the deal before we started.


Ok. So he made $20/hr. On a previous post you said 8hrs per man so it looked like you were ripping him off.:thumbsup:


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> $60,000 to $75,000 a Year?????? Wow. You can make that as a Manager of a BUSY McDonalds in ANY Major City.
> 
> Strive for more. Do not just live. PROSPER.


Obviously were in different markets. I am 28 been in business about 6 years charge $30/hr and live in a $350,000 house that in Frankfort, Ky is a 3400 sq ft home with all hardwood/tile, granite, theatre room, pool table, etc. I feel that I am prospering especially for my age and only see it getting better. I would not give up my job to be a manager at McDonals in a major city, have to work 12 hrs a day 7 days a week, and have the major city prices of everything else. 60,000-70,000 a year without working my but to death is alot to me.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

capital city said:


> Obviously were in different markets. I am 28 been in business about 6 years charge $30/hr and live in a $350,000 house that in Frankfort, Ky is a 3400 sq ft home with all hardwood/tile, granite, theatre room, pool table, etc.


Why am I having such a hard time wrapping me feeble mind around that concept?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

*Anyone here that has a problem with that is quite clueless...and all talk imho.*

I think someone is a bit confused here!


They think they made $613.00?

No way they made that, there is no way possible.


Insurance, vehicle wear and tear, tool usage frames-brushes-covers-ladders exc, the guy you paid to paint with you, the phone you used, your advertising per Leeds expense, gas,


I'd probably team up a couple of my employees to do the job and pay out $17.00 per hour to one man and about $15.00 to the other, and since it is at night it would be like almost double time or the poor workers will be a day light on their check that week. 

In Ky. I charge about 1.89 for 2 coats on residential repaints minus a 25% drop, so on a commercial emergency with just 1 wall 2 coats would be $2.12 per sq. foot. at the 17 foot height after adding the factor increase He would of called upset about the to high of a price either way but you gave a bargain at a buck. Id rather get the grief and deserve it.


If your happy that's all that matters, I'm not convinced your happy with only profiting a couple of hundred dollars though, and that's why I posted.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

capital city said:


> Obviously were in different markets. I am 28 been in business about 6 years charge $30/hr and live in a $350,000 house that in Frankfort, Ky is a 3400 sq ft home with all hardwood/tile, granite, theatre room, pool table, etc. I feel that I am prospering especially for my age and only see it getting better. I would not give up my job to be a manager at McDonals in a major city, have to work 12 hrs a day 7 days a week, and have the major city prices of everything else. 60,000-70,000 a year without working my but to death is alot to me.



You have not, as others have posted, FACTORED *OVERHEAD*!!!!!!!

The mere fact that you posted this question, lends itself to DISSATISFACTION!!!!!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Doesn't anyone do their job because they love what they do anymore?

Money hungry contractors die young...


LOL a figuring in "wear and tear" on your vehicle.

Seriously.


Sometimes I make a nice profit, and other times I do a job where I end up in the negatives...with my reputation in hand and wonderful references. 
But I guess it is more fun to stress numbers that could care less about your mental and physical health.

As far as my vehicle is concerned, it is _my_ problem not the customers. I pay for upkeep out of the profits.

I can see your itemized bid now:

LABOR: $3,001.00
TIRE USE : $0.39
OIL USE: $0.04
CAR RADIO USE $0.75

pfft.


Seriously.

That's what write offs are for on taxes...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

There is more work in NY* CITY *than one can shake the Proverbial Stick At!

But then again.................It _IS_ New York! The Center of the Known Universe!


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> There is more work in NY* CITY *than one can shake the Proverbial Stick At!
> 
> But then again.................It _IS_ New York! The Center of the Known Universe!


You mind if I come and sleep on your couch for a while :laughing:


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

capital city said:


> You mind if I come and sleep on your couch for a while :laughing:


Just make sure you dont shake your proverbial stick at me:no:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

capital city said:


> Just make sure you dont shake your proverbial stick at me:no:


You are a Funny AND Sick Fooker!


----------



## Paul B (Mar 10, 2007)

Around the Baltimore Md area you would have never got it done on that short notice for under a grand, no way.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Around the Baltimore Md area you would have never got it done on that short notice for under a grand, no way.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DVWayne (Jan 3, 2009)

Big wall but I am surprised at all the man hours especially with a lift. Materials included it's a low price considering the hours it took but I would have thought 8 hours - 1 man and probably would have come in lower. I'd have to see the job though. It all depends how much sanding.


----------

